
OpenSocial Hacked Again - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/05/opensocial-hacked-again/
======
brlewis
Might not be a big deal.

[http://theharmonyguy.com/2007/11/06/ning-opensocial-
implemen...](http://theharmonyguy.com/2007/11/06/ning-opensocial-
implementation/)

